# Nelly Furtado 6 x Gifs und Pics,Wallpaper - Mix x 82



## Armenius (4 Juli 2012)

Guten Tag ich bin noch neu hier und das ist mein erster Beitrag
Mir ist aufgefallen das in der Vorschau die Gifs sich nicht bewegen
Wenn ihr sie öffnet tun sie es aber doch:WOW:

Da ich noch neu hier bin und meine Arbeit mit Sicherheit, noch ausbaufähig
Konstruktivekritik ist durch aus erwünscht


Gifs:



 



 



 







 




 

​
Pics vom Strand, die sind leider schon was älter



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Pics und Wallpapers



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

So das war mein erster Beitrag, ich hoffe euch gefällst:thumbup:
Und es werden mit Sicherheit noch mehr folgen


----------



## DonEnrico (4 Juli 2012)

:thx:Danke für die süße Nelly!:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Mike150486 (4 Juli 2012)

:thx: auch von mir


----------



## Armenius (7 Juli 2012)

DonEnrico schrieb:


> :thx:Danke für die süße Nelly!:thumbup::thx:



Ja gerne, kein Problem:thumbup:


----------



## Armenius (7 Juli 2012)

Mike150486 schrieb:


> :thx: auch von mir



Das auf dem Profilbild.....

Danke, Mike ich glaube da wäre ich grade noch selbst drauf gekommen:thumbup:


----------



## Jone (9 Juli 2012)

Danke für die schöne Sammlung. Perfekt :WOW:


----------



## Thommydoc (9 Juli 2012)

:thx: Vielen Dank für die kleine süße Nelly ! :WOW:


----------



## Punisher (9 Juli 2012)

großartig


----------



## holger00 (8 Apr. 2013)

Super Dankeee! Eine tolle Frau!


----------



## Suicide King (8 Apr. 2013)

Da bedanke ich mich auch gerne für die tolle Arbeit.
Und wo kann ich die Nelly - Schokolade kaufen? Die schmeckt bestimmt klasse.


----------



## Louskevich (8 Apr. 2013)

Thank you so much ^) Good


----------



## Tigy (8 Apr. 2013)

:thumbup: Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung :thx:


----------

